# there still is a prob with ide-scsi and dma

## user124

hi,

i've searched the forum and did a 

```
mknod -m 660 /dev/hdd b 22 64 
```

to gain access to my ide-scsi-cdr via hdparm

the results:

```
campus root # hdparm /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Input/output error

 I/O support  =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 HDIO_GET_NOWERR failed: Input/output error

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 BLKRAGET failed: Input/output error

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

 busstate     =  1 (on)
```

so dma should be ok for this device.

but: ripping a cd is really pain for my compi (athlon1200)

gkrellm shows approx. 80% systemload pus 20% user - speed stucks at 12x (it should reach nearly 30x)

on the other side burning a cd at 24x is no problem - nearly no additional load - the same with copying data from the cd - good speed and no load.

whats the problem with my box?

user124

----------

## user124

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Coogee

12x = pain???

What ripping program do you use? (Cdparanoia is slower than cdda2wav but more accurate)

What maximum reading speed does your cd-rom have? (24x, 48x etc.)

These HDIO_GET errors are not normal. Which kernel do you use?

----------

## user124

kernel is 2.4.19-r1

i think hte errors come from the fact that this is no hd - so there is no multicount, readahead or geometry (like cyl /sec /head)

the programs i used were both cdda2wav and cdparanoia. cdparanoia does afaik a multiread for verifying the data - so its slower.  but cdda2wav schould read with max speed - it doesnt (the cd's i used were old - so no copy protection - but with no scratches).

the question is, why is the systemload 100% at ripping while copying normal data doesnt affect the system?

beside that, the normal copy is much faster than the ripping - so there is more data on the bus and this should produce load..

ive no idea   :Confused: 

user124

----------

## user124

ps: its a Traxdata CDRW 321240 tx

ripping tests show a top speed of 31x (on M$)

user124

----------

## Coogee

Sorry, no idea what's wrong.

I only can tell you that I've got about 40 % system load (AMD 1500+) and my max. speed is 9x with cdparanoia and a new 48x DVD-ROM (measurements done manually, because I don't trust any speed measurement programs).

----------

